
As Trade War Escalates, Tech Companies Flee Mainland China - ilamont
https://fortune.com/2019/08/13/trade-war-china-tech-taiwan-manufacturing/
======
Analemma_
With so much of this production moving to Taiwan, I have to assume a nasty
side-effect of this trade war will be Beijing advancing its timetable to take
the island by any means necessary, especially since economic downturns often
cause authoritarian governments to use nationalist bread-and-circuses (which
“taking back” Taiwan definitely would be) as a distraction.

~~~
dragonsh
Not so sure yet. I doubt Beijing will try at this time. Moreover I feel it's
good for China to force it to rely on internal consumption instead of exports
at a faster pace. The problem is changing the mindset will take long, so not
yet sure how will it work. One friend moving a production to Vietnam faced a
lot of challenges, costs escalated and it cannot fulfill the demands yet. It
will take 10 or more years for Vietnam to reach China's skilled workforce
capabilities for production.

Also move to Vietnam is happening since 2008, like Samsung and Lotte moved
there due to shrinking market in China and missile shield row between China
and USA.

Moving productom to Taiwan and South Korea will increase the costs with more
upfront capital expenditure and still they won't be able to fulfill the
demands. At present there is a attacks on global trade which will impact
everyone. You can see the signs already with conflict between Japan and South
Korea. Germany, Singapore facing technical recession and USA went back to
loose monetary policy and reduced interest rate.

------
tabtab
Somebody made Taiwan/S.Korea/Vietnam Great Again! But "MTSKVGA!" is not catchy
on a cap.

